# blooming tyre companies



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had the van booked in this morning for 4 new tyres, Hankooks R18 size 215/70/15R. reception had got them in on 2014 dates specially,

Now told that they are not suitable for the vehicle,(3.5t) as the top psi can be 65. As apposed to Michelin will take 85psi. so a chance the tyres could get too hot, running at 62/65psi.with the weight.
Now I understand this and will accept it, even the extra £20 per tyre for continentals,

But I now have to wait for them to come in tomorrow.so another wasted day. why did the chap on the desk not know this. 

Anyone else had this problem over tyre sizes.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I changed to Vredenstein Comtrac, 225/70/15 (recommended by teemyob) and on a gross weight of 3850kgs run fronts at 62, rears at 65 as recommended by the manufacturer, no problems whatever with heat and very pleased with the tyres having changed from the original Michelins which were a much harder ride.

Mike


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

javea said:


> I changed to Vredenstein Comtrac, 225/70/15 (recommended by teemyob) and on a gross weight of 3850kgs run fronts at 62, rears at 65 as recommended by the manufacturer, no problems whatever with heat and very pleased with the tyres having changed from the original Michelins which were a much harder ride.
> 
> Mike


Ditto except Continentals and 3700kg


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they have ordered me some continental Vanco Camping, size 215/70/15 costing £120 each incl. fitting. They also say that they should be run at 80psi, full limit pressure, to stop them getting too hot.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't run my tyres anywhere near as hard as that on my 5.2 ton Frankia Cabby. It came back from a service and the garage had put them up to god knows what pressure, it bounced all over the road till I let them down to 55 psi again. It was like trying to drive a football. No heat issues at the lower pressures, Alan.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

mines runniong at 55 psi as well.
vanco 2 
norm


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Surely 80psi is too much.

Alans suggestion of 55 sounds about right, on our Hymer s820 6.4 tonne we ran at, I have 60psi all round in.(6 tyres)

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for the info, will tell them to only put F55/R60psi in to start with.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

psa

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-143025-days0-orderasc-20.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

luckily I phoned this morning, only 2 of the 4 tyres have been delivered, hope to have them on Monday was the answer given. supposed to be taking the grandkids out.


cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well finally got the tyres fitted £460 the set fitted. Continetals vanco camping. 215/70/15. Then found out that the pressure limit is 65psi, the same as the tyres they said were no good. I often wonder why I bother. :? 

cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

My betting is you'll not need 65psi. They are supposed to flex, not bounce.

Maybe try 55 front and 60 rear and see if the ride is soft enough for you at those pressures?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When I contacted Continental they sent this reply: Different size tyres I know but nowhere near 80psi recommendation.

Hello Dave,

Based on your supplied information:

Front axle weight 1940kg
Rear axle weight 1920kg
Total Vehicle weight: 3780Kg
Tyre description: 215/75 R 16CP 116/114R Continental VancoCamper

Inflation pressures are:
Front: 4.0 (Singe fitment)
Rear: 4.0 (Single fitment)


N.B. 4.0 bar equates to 58 psi.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, have settled for 55psi and 60psi. does seem to rum better now.

cabby


----------

